# FREE battery masters in exchange for Beer :)



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well now i have your attention,

Yes Eddie from Vanbitz http://www.vanbitz.com has kindly donated 3 battery masters that are being auctioned off here on MHF Auctions and the proceeds raised will go into a rally fund to purchase wine/beer and nibbles for the forthcoming rally season ahead 

Each battery master will also come with a FREE Fitting voucher, so if you aren't the most technical motorhomer out there then you can simply pop down to Vanbitz HQ and Eddie and his team will fit it for you free of charge. (Booking by appointment, not on spec as obviously Vanbitz would need to allocate time for the fit)

the first auction is running now here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=mynukeauction&file=viewitem&item=54

The start price is set at £29.99, bearing in mind these units normally retail at £69.99 and then add the fitting charge and there has to be around £100 worth of equipment up for grabs and at present for the bargain price of only £29.99 to start.

Jump in and get bidding now, remember if you attend the MHF Rallies you may even end up drinking wine that your funds went towards purchasing so its a win-win all around


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I would like to be one of the first to say thanks to Eddie for his kind and generous offer. 
I think this shows what athoroughly good bloke you are Eddie.
Thanks.

Keith


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I agree with Keith, a very nice gesture from Eddie.
We are having a Sat. system fitted by Vanbitz next week so we will be able to say thanks from all on MHF in person.
Will not be bidding however as Eddie fitted one when our alarm was purchased.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well we have our first bid on number 1 Battery master


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Boo hoo,  a very nice gesture, but I have bought one a few weeks back. Solved all my problems.

peedee


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Good on you Eddie, knew it was a good idea to let traders post on this forum :lol:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

OK someone has to jump in here and set themselves up for abuse and ridicule...probably well deserved BUT what exactly is a Battery Master :?: 
   
-------------------------------------------
OK OK, I should have looked it up first and then I wouldn't have felt such an idiot...just visited Van Bitz website so now I know what a Battery Master is  and very handy it looks, now all I need is the MH to put one in.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Gentle reminder here (Prompted by DAB)
The auction is due to end very soon, current bid is £45

bag yourself a Battery Master and Fitting included (Normal price £100 Approx) and only £45 atm 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=mynukeauction&file=viewitem&item=54


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The auction link does'nt seem to be working so could not place my bid.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry Gelathae thats because that auction has finished

I am just about to start a fresh one though for another of the same item


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=mynukeauction&file=viewitem&item=55 is the new item


----------

